# 4110 Diesel engine jump start and run but only for 30 minutes



## emarquess (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello:
This is more of a why question because a new battery solved my problem, so far anyway. Today my 7 year old battery started my John Deere 4110 three times with no problem. On the forth try the dashboard lights came on dim and it would not start. So I jump started the tractor with my truck. I figured I would finish cutting grass. I was able to cut grass for 30 minutes then the tractor stopped running while at good RPM and in low grass, with plenty of fuel. Why is this? Shouldn't the alternator provide whatever electrical power is needed by the engine to run? What electrical power is needed for the diesel engine on a 4110 (2003 model) to run? Are there any valves? I know there are no spark plugs. I installed a new battery and it started right up. I only ran it for fifteen minutes because the day is done. Love it by the way. Anyone looking to sell a loader and ballast box?

Many Thanks,
Eric


----------

